# Mavic launches new disc wheel, carbon wheel, and more



## Len1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Are these sillies still selling the dumb wheels with the fat, un-aerodynamic carbon spokes that explode?

Oh, and have they improved their quality control yet? That's what drove a lot of ppl away from Mavic.


----------



## Saddletramp1200 (Apr 25, 2015)

I saw a TV show on these wheels. Their so expensive only a Doctor, Actor, or Pimp can afford them.


----------

